# Marriage Books



## Wanderwoman1808 (Jul 25, 2016)

Is there anybody who can recommend a marriage book WITHOUT god in it?!?! It's driving me crazy!! There are hundreds of other religions in the world, yet I can't seem to find a damn book here in America (of course) without it referencing god or the bible. HELP.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Wanderwoman1808 said:


> Is there anybody who can recommend a marriage book WITHOUT god in it?!?! It's driving me crazy!! There are hundreds of other religions in the world, yet I can't seem to find a damn book here in America (of course) without it referencing god or the bible. HELP.


"Divorce Busting"

Too bad you cannot look past people using the word "god" in a book because some of the best books on marriage are written with some religion in them. I just tend to ignore that part of them since I don't buy into their religious beliefs.

The best books I know of on the topic are "His Needs, Her Needs" and "Love Busters".


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> "Divorce Busting"
> 
> *Too bad you cannot look past people using the word "god" in a book because some of the best books on marriage are written with some religion in them. I just tend to ignore that part of them since I don't buy into their religious beliefs.*
> 
> The best books I know of on the topic are "His Needs, Her Needs" and "Love Busters".


In essence I agree but honestly, to me religion is such a ridiculous concept that I cannot take the author seriously if they are religious. It is counter productive to read a self help book if it references religion. I want proven, scientific information, not words from someone that believes in fiction.


----------



## Wanderwoman1808 (Jul 25, 2016)

I have the exact same issue. I just can't continue reading when they attribute xy&z to some religious quote or "the way of god" or something. I just want real life, not fantasy.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

MrsHolland said:


> In essence I agree but honestly, to me religion is such a ridiculous concept that I cannot take the author seriously if they are religious. It is counter productive to read a self help book if it references religion. I want proven, scientific information, not words from someone that believes in fiction.


I wonder if you know how much of modern clinical or behavioral psychology is proven and scientific... It's not as much as you think if you are looking for that kind of proof. There isl proof but if you are looking for hard proof...

Even in my side of the world, we have concocted a new field called experimental psychology to make up cute experiments and prove our point...


----------

